
The first domesticated foxes [video] - kposehn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dwjS_eI-lQ
======
mr_overalls
The Belyayev foxes have always fascinated me. And I've wondered about the
feasibility of applying his domestication protocol to other animals, like
apes, raccoons, etc. Or alternating selection for tameness with intelligence
every few dozen generations.

Maybe David Brin's idea of Uplift could become a reality.

~~~
staticautomatic
I'll take a pet bear, please.

~~~
MisterTea
Have fun picking up after it.

~~~
staticautomatic
Thanks for sharing your concern but my pet bear exists in the same fantasy
where I own so much mountainous land that I don't have to worry about that.
Your move.

------
uxhacker
So when I was a kid I when visiting my family in Australia I tamed a Cockatoo.
A Cockatoo is an Australian Parrot, After I left back for the UK, my aunt
never forgave me. Joe, the Cockatoo became very dependent on the family.

I grew up on the Kings Road in London and a local shop has a pet lion called
Christian. A film was made about Christian been returned to the wild.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btuxO-C2IzE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btuxO-C2IzE)

In my 30's I tried to tame some foxes, using dog food as a sign of peace. They
would enter my cottage when I had the TV on, but would never go closer than
about 5 feet.

But it was quite cool having foxes in one's own house. It used to scare
quests, who would normally think they were wild dogs.

BUT I know belive wild animals should be wild. We project meaning on them,
that is our interpretation.

------
adrianN
Racoons are actually very easy to domesticate.

~~~
eesmith
Technically, the word you are looking for is 'tame' not 'domesticate'. Quoting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tame_animal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tame_animal)
:

> Domestication should not be confused with taming. Taming is the conditioned
> behavioral modification of a wild-born animal when its natural avoidance of
> humans is reduced and it accepts the presence of humans, but domestication
> is the permanent genetic modification of a bred lineage that leads to an
> inherited predisposition toward humans.[

